# Effingham Co.



## bubbastax (Dec 22, 2006)

Looking for information on Effingham any good hunting there?

Kim


----------



## Dough (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm up in Clyo, on the river, haven't seen a deer all year,  Saw a few turkeys, little sign - no deer.
Haven't heard of anyone killig much either


----------



## GMARK (Jan 5, 2007)

*8 pointer*

We hunt on the Ogeechee River near Guyton.  A 200 lbs eight pointer was harvested last Saturday morning, December 30th.  One of the biggest deer taken on our club in the last ten years.

They are there!


----------

